# Industrial Cordless Drill?



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I do Industrial work and most of the time we are drilling into steel. Does anybody have thoughts on a good heavy duty cordless drill? I have a Dewalt 14.4 but I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How about a Dewalt 18 volt?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> How about a Dewalt 18 volt?



With the NANO batterys. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

How about this..http://www.toolbarn.com/dewalt-dcd940kx.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> With the NANO batterys. :thumbsup:


http://www.understandingnano.com/batteries.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanobatteries


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking at Dewalt favorably since I already have a charger. But I'm still wondering 
XRP or not, LI-ION or not. Also looking at other brands too. Almost everyone at work has Milwaukee but more than a few have had problems. Just trying to get some info and a general feel for what's out there. I like to research before I buy.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hilti SFH 18. Kind of pricey but I like it so much I now carry 3.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Harry, that's the dewalt I'm looking at, but I just wanted to see if anyone here has first hand experience with a bad ass mo-fo cordless.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The first dewalt nanos had some issues. We have 6 on each truck and they are great. So much lighter and they still hold a full charge going on 2 years now. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bosch and DeWalt have a 36 volt cordless.

Milwaukee has a 24 volt I believe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When the DeWalt 18 volts first came out they were one bad ass drill. The gearing was all metal and there is plenty of them still working hard out there. Real hard to burn one up. Newer ones maybe not so terrific. Having said all that, the Lithium Ion ones are pretty darn good.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I work industrial, I use an 18V DeWalt cordless the XRP version, I abuse the poor thing, still works great for just about anything. If you're going to get one, get the XRP hammer drill.. I had one handed down to me that I used 2 years into my apprenticeship, and the only reason I retired it was because the reverse switch didn't work.. It was one of the original 18V XRP sets..


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Makita's lithium ion 18v is small lightweight and very powerful


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I use an 18v dewalt li-ion everyday. I can get two or three years out of a drill and Im going on two years with these batteries.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

IF you do industrial its wise to have a good cordless 18V+ and a really good corded drill.

IF I am drilling anything that will drain a battery fast ( IE Stainless, thick steel, or lots of holes) I use my corded milwaukee.

Pretty much whenever I think of industrial I think of corded tools as Cordless will go through batteries like crazy.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

The only dewalt I'd consider is the NANO series

I like milwaukee, there warranty service is excellent. My flashlight fell two stories and they gave me a new one no questions asked

A couple guys at work had trouble with there makitas stripping gears and the local makita service center would do nothing for them.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to run the company corded drill but where I was Friday, it would have been a task all its own. Inside a unit with a 30 foot retaining wall and up a 50 foot steel stair case. On top of that, wearing my pouch, fall protection harness, lanyard, and using a beam strap, using a cord would have been a hassle.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the same drill harry posted, but with the hammer function... that drill kicks ass. Ive dropped it a couple times, one time was almost 10 feet, and it still works fine. I wouldnt go all nano batteries though. I still have mixed thoughts on them.

~Matt


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hilti SFH 18. Kind of pricey but I like it so much I now carry 3.


Can't go wrong with a Hilti, Chris. Is the SFH 18 the new Li-Ion version you guys have over there or is it the older Ni-Mh model? I have had 2 of the older 18V models and hove recently (12 months ago) moved onto the new Li-Ion model. We don't have 18V Li-Ion Hilti in Australia but they do a 22V version.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the milwaukee V28 It's awesome when drilling steel but generally heavy. It feels like the batteries will never run down.....it's really weird. Hammer function works ok...but no comparison to an sds. I don't have one but they offer an sds drill, angle grinder, bandsaw and more for the v28. If I had it to do over 18 volt would be better because it's lighter and batteries accessories are everywhere.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Just about any cordless will do it. I feel it's more important, when drilling steel, to have good bits than a good drill motor.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Just about any cordless will do it. I feel it's more important, when drilling steel, to have good bits than a good drill motor.


 Absolutely. The bit should be doing the work, not the drill.

I've seen a guy completely fry a good corded Milkwaukee Magnum drill because he was trying to drill 1/2" steel with a dull bit. And he was real proud of it, too, like it was some sort of accomplishment... :wallbash:

-John


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> I do Industrial work and most of the time we are drilling into steel.


Are you talking about drilling in tek screws or using holes saws? How thick of steel are you talking about?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Are you talking about drilling in tek screws or using holes saws? How thick of steel are you talking about?


I would think step/uni bits primarily.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

mostly 3/8 and 1/2 inch holes in 1/4 inch steel


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> mostly 3/8 and 1/2 inch holes in 1/4 inch steel


I've got an 18" Dewalt that's about 4 years old and it does just fine in 1/4" steel with tek screws and 1/4" holes. When I get to 1/2" holes, I much prefer to be using a corded drill. My drill has the XRP batteries.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hilti SFH 18. Kind of pricey but I like it so much I now carry 3.


Do you have problems with the chuck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

failelectric said:


> Do you have problems with the chuck.


Chuck's no good. Get an Al instead.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Chuck's no good. Get an Al instead.


Good to know hilti rep tried to tell me i was not using it right:no:


----------



## mmiller9 (Jan 2, 2009)

festool is awesome


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I have Makita battery tools now.....and I love them. The only issue I have is that they do not include their heavy duty batt. drill with their combo kits....you can get it in a case with a impact, but not in Drill/sawzall/impact/flashlight combo kit. I wish I could get a plastic case for the Sawzall/flashlight and a case for the drill/impact though.....that damn bag is a pain!!!


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hilti SFH 18. Kind of pricey but I like it so much I now carry 3.


This. Best drill I've had hands down.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> This. Best drill I've had hands down.


Looks good...http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...V_MISCELLANEOUS_CATEGORY-_-x&locStoreNum=2674


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*cordless*

http://www.metabo.us/Product-catalog-handheld-powertools.23980+M5cd0fb29077.0.html


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

F those Dewalt Nano batteries. I hate them. I've had new I've had old, I hate the all. Give me the old reliable NiCd's anyday. Much more robust, 1/2 the cost and you know when it's going to die before it's going to die. Also inexpensively rebuildable when they finally wear out.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mmiller9 said:


> festool is awesome


Awesome if you're just looking for an ego trip. Nice: they sure are. Good tools: heck yeah they're very well made. Worth their price: no way.


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a lot of 18V Dewalt tools and NiCad batteries, I am generally happy with them. I would like to switch to LiIon batteries because they are lighter and they hold a charge longer, NiCad batteries loose a lot of their charge everyday.

The problem with the Dewalt LiIon batteries is that there are a lot of mixed reviews. For everyone who says that they are great, there is another person who says they suck. This seems to be an issue with Dewalt's batteries only, everyone who has Makita Liion batteries seems to love them.

Upgrading to Dewalt LiIon is a huge expense so I am worried about doing it if there is a good chance I won't be happy.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Aligned said:


> I have a lot of 18V Dewalt tools and NiCad batteries, I am generally happy with them. I would like to switch to LiIon batteries because they are lighter and they hold a charge longer, NiCad batteries loose a lot of their charge everyday.
> 
> The problem with the Dewalt LiIon batteries is that there are a lot of mixed reviews. For everyone who says that they are great, there is another person who says they suck. This seems to be an issue with Dewalt's batteries only, everyone who has Makita Liion batteries seems to love them.
> 
> Upgrading to Dewalt LiIon is a huge expense so I am worried about doing it if there is a good chance I won't be happy.


Why don't you just switch to the makita li-on then?


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Why don't you just switch to the makita li-on then?


Because I have a lot of money invested in Dewalt tools. Some of my NiCad batteries are getting a bit old so I have to decide whether I should buy NiCads again or take the plunge into LiIon.

If I had to start over today I would probably go with Makita LiIon cordless tools.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I worked industrial & there is no way I would be using a cordless for drilling into 1/4 steel all the time. I love cordless myself but not in this situation. Most panel boards & electrical equiptment enclosures are very hard steel and are even tough for a good corded drill............


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm liking the Makita 18 volt Li-on, I routinely use mine in 1/8" and 1/4" steel as well as stainless steel. I'm not too keen on Dewalt or Milwaukee anymore.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm liking the Makita 18 volt Li-on, I routinely use mine in 1/8" and 1/4" steel as well as stainless steel. I'm not too keen on Dewalt or Milwaukee anymore.


I have 2 makita 18 volt drills & have had other brands & all the keyless chucks slip when drilling steel like this.........


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mrmike said:


> I have 2 makita 18 volt drills & have had other brands & all the keyless chucks slip when drilling steel like this.........



We use Dewalt XRP's and I have never had the chuck slip. We had one cheaper one with the plastic looking chuck on it. Drill bits would slip in it at times.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> We use Dewalt XRP's and I have never had the chuck slip. We had one cheaper one with the plastic looking chuck on it. Drill bits would slip in it at times.


 The XRPs are the only way to go. We have a couple of the el cheapo Dewalts and they are nothing more than a glorified egg beater. The sawzalls are the same way. 

I think the cheap ones would be just fine for a homeowner but they wont last very long on the job.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree with the comments about the Hilti SFH 18A. It's incredible, although I don't know if 3 speeds are really necessary. I recently was told that Hilti cordless tools are actually manufactured by Panasonic, when I was getting some prices on Panasonic stuff.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I never liked the 3 speeds. I always either use high or low, and adjust the speed accordingly with the trigger.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mrmike said:


> I have 2 makita 18 volt drills & have had other brands & all the keyless chucks slip when drilling steel like this.........


The ratchet chucks they use on the LXT's need to be cranked down by hand pretty good (till they stop clicking pretty much).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> The ratchet chucks they use on the LXT's need to be cranked down by hand pretty good (till they stop clicking pretty much).


 I have had good luck with the milwalkee chucks they don't seem to slip at all...


----------



## erosing (Dec 17, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I have had good luck with the milwalkee chucks they don't seem to slip at all...


I've had some occasional problems with one of my M12 3/8 drills, other 3/8 is perfect every time. Other than that I concur, haven't had any problems with the corded line or the 18 volts (knew or old).


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

dewalt 18v hammerdrill


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

For cordless tools, the class of the industry is Hilti and Metabo. They are both super high quality and not made by a slave child in a sweatshop, who will die alone and unloved after the machine severs his little hand.

For the rest, which are made in China, just pick whatever fits your hands the best and you can get on sale. I use a combination of Hilti, old Milwaukee and Bosch, and I am working towards replacing all my power tools with Hilti to avoid slave labor.

Your mileage, however, will vary.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> For cordless tools, the class of the industry is Hilti and Metabo. They are both super high quality and not made by a slave child in a sweatshop, who will die alone and unloved after the machine severs his little hand.
> 
> For the rest, which are made in China, just pick whatever fits your hands the best and you can get on sale. I use a combination of Hilti, old Milwaukee and Bosch, and I am working towards replacing all my power tools with Hilti to avoid slave labor.
> 
> Your mileage, however, will vary.


Hilti cordless is made in china


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Josue said:


> dewalt 18v hammerdrill]


That one is the lowes model. On the supply house model the speed switch goes left to right not front to back. :thumbsup:


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

the oldest drill in the gang box is the 18v rigid and still turns hard. got to be 3 years old. the gears have gone out in most of the dewalts. the little white makita 18v was a pretty good drill but pricey and had to send them back to shop, the chucks lock up. hitachi means sht in chinese


----------



## Yankees888 (Nov 11, 2010)

Snap On 18v for cordless
Milwaukee for corded


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> That one is the lowes model. On the supply house model the speed switch goes left to right not front to back. :thumbsup:


 Those are the older style at your supply house.


----------

